# harbor freight for the win!



## youpock

There was another post about this but I couldn't find it so figured I'd make a new one. A house down the street from me got robbed and harbor freight had a sale on night vision cameras so I figured why not. When I was there they also had a survival knife on sale; only eight bux! So why not lol, I bought two figured I'd put them in my car bob's if nothing else.

When I got home I opened them and was definitely wow'd. They are pretty legit! I mean there is no way this knife is keeping up with any quality knife and there is no way I would take it with me if I'm spending a week in the forest but man for eight dollars there was no way I could go wrong. If anyone is looking for a truck knife or something cheap this should definitely be considered. It was $7.99, 8" blade w/ saw on the back side, the handle is a waterproof compartment that is filled with matches, sewing kit, fishing kit, tape, flint and matches!! Come on! How awesome, all that - 8 bux

Here's the actual info:

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## TechAdmin

You should test the one of the two for sustainability and report back. I wonder how well it will hold an edge?


----------



## bunkerbob

In my Popular Mechanics mag every month Harbor Freight has a sales Ad and a 20% coupon off any single item, the latest is good until April.


----------



## youpock

Dean said:


> You should test the one of the two for sustainability and report back. I wonder how well it will hold an edge?


I think I'm going to go back sometime soon, the closest one is like 40 minutes away. And when I do I'm going to get a third and just beat the hell out of it. lol I want to test how long it'll keep its edge and I'm going to beat it with a hammer. There is a small set screw that I think holds the blade into the handle so I want to see how quickly that will fail.


----------



## TimB

I have one very similar that my son gave me 20 yrs. ago for Christmas as a hunting knife. I actually carried it and used it to dress a deer just so I could tell him I did.  He's 28 now and laughs about it whenever we talk about it. I have it in my BOB. :2thumb:

Tim


----------



## Jason

Hey Bob, Popular Science has those same Harbor Freght ads. Thanks for mentioning that-I never gave those coupons a thought.


----------



## insidethebunker

Jason said:


> Hey Bob, Popular Science has those same Harbor Freght ads. Thanks for mentioning that-I never gave those coupons a thought.


Also the NRA magazines have the 20% off coupons.


----------



## kyfarmer

They are even in fur fish and game. Going by one next month. :2thumb: You know i,ll stop in, just for a little while.


----------



## Shopsurvivalkits

I love Harbor Freght they have alot of unique tool and supplies. There is a store about 30 miles from where i live, we go there about once a month.


----------



## greaseman

does anyone go to Northern Tool store? About as cheap as Harbor freight, but much better grade of merchandise, and much neater stores. Their average store has much more floor space than Harbor freight also.

Another good store is Tractor Supply store. Good variety of mechandise geared more to farm and ranch life, with feed for many animals. I'm lucky in that I have access to all three stores nearby.


----------



## UncleJoe

Tractor Supply is DW's favorite place to shop.


----------



## GatorDude

I got that knife too. Pretty sweet for $8...:congrat:


----------



## sailaway

greaseman said:


> does anyone go to Northern Tool store? About as cheap as Harbor freight, but much better grade of merchandise, and much neater stores. Their average store has much more floor space than Harbor freight also.
> 
> Another good store is Tractor Supply store. Good variety of mechandise geared more to farm and ranch life, with feed for many animals. I'm lucky in that I have access to all three stores nearby.


 I was in Northern Tool, the closest one to me is in Charlotte, N.C., I live in Ohio. They do have higher quality than Harbor Freight. I like N. T. and will stop by to look around when I go by one. We have TSC in town and they get alot of my business, I am happy with the value I get there.

I am an avid reader of JP Jeep Magazine and every issue has a Harbor Freight Ad with all types of coupons to take an additional 20-60% off selected tools for Jeep maintenance. The closest H.F. is 1.5 hrs. away so I don't get there often. All of these places sell tools that I don't think I would buy from them if I relied on them and used them daily in my work, I would definately pay more for much higher quality.


----------



## TheUrbanSurvivalist

I went through a few of those when I was a kid. I spent a lot of time in the woods and used them all the time. My dad would pick me up a new one whenever one would break. He'd get them for $3 or so at the fun show. The little survival kit is all but worthless. The saw will likely break before you manage to cut anything bigger than a twig with it. The blade doesn't hold an edge. The handles tend to break if you put any stress on them. They're a fun novelty but I would never want to count on one. Get a Swedish Mora knife if you want a cheap, durable survival knife that you can actually depend on.


----------



## Bigdog57

I have a pretty cheap (inexpensive) "Commando Tanto" fixed 5" blade knife I got from a magazine ad back in my Navy daze (early 80's) for less than $20 - it's been my constant outdoors knife ever since. I even used it to chisel open two steel Russian ammo Spam cans! Barely scratched it - and I was hammering it pretty good!
Never found a better all-round field knife! I choose it over even my Kabar.

Tractor Supply is great - Farm/Industrial grade products. A buddy compared their chain harrow (to prep his deer food plots) to those of NT - NT's was very flimsy, while the TSC gear was HEAVY DUTY!

I do shop now and then at HF and NT - but only if I can't find what I need at TSC.


----------



## brandyd

*Harbor Freight "survival knife"*

I bought the same knife about 2 yrs ago... I use it in the garden.. for $8 it's worth every penny.... that said, you get what you paid for _and not a penny more._ It's cheap, the steel is a rather poor grade stainless, does not hold an edge well. But used as a gardening tool it's fine.

I have also purchased & installed several Harbor Freight color video cameras. At $39 a pop they're a nice deal. they are wired..(vs. wireless) come with 80 ft of cable, have some IR (night vision) capability (good for 8-10 ft in low/no light) and also have audio. they patch directly into one of your TV's extra audio/video inputs. so to use them you change the input selector on your remote. Bottom line, they're very basic but work quite well. They dont have any kind of motion trigger. If I'm waiting for someone to come up the driveway.. I turn them on... or if the door bell rings, I can turn it on and see who's there...(and hear their conversation). I've had 2 installed outside now for +3 yrs without a problem. For another $50 I added a remote pan base Micro Center - PanBase Remote Control Pan Base for camera .... the pan base allows me to sweep a full 270 degrees of view. If I hear something outside I can switch the TV to camera and take quick sweeep to see if the boogie man's out there or just a burglar. Pretty cool. It has also survived approx 3 yrs outside and is still going strong.


----------



## vickers

greaseman said:


> does anyone go to Northern Tool store? About as cheap as Harbor freight, but much better grade of merchandise, and much neater stores. Their average store has much more floor space than Harbor freight also.
> 
> Another good store is Tractor Supply store. Good variety of mechandise geared more to farm and ranch life, with feed for many animals. I'm lucky in that I have access to all three stores nearby.


I didnt even know that Northern Tool had stores. Thought it was just online and catalog. Harbor Freight is about 10 minutes from me though.


----------



## LincTex

greaseman said:


> does anyone go to Northern Tool store? About as cheap as Harbor freight, but much better grade of merchandise... Another good store is Tractor Supply store. .


I have always felt the quality was near the same, but at a bit higher price.

The HF store near me has the absolutely worst customer service of any retail store, anywhere. One cashier woman there is an absolute b**tch... she has to be a relative of the store owner.


----------



## Texas

So my question is , How did the survalance cameras work out. Saw them in the ad in the Sunday paper. Just wondered.


----------



## Jim1590

Hmm, closest Northern Tool to me is 600 miles. Think I am lucky, HF gets too much of my $ as it is!


----------



## LincTex

insidethebunker said:


> Also the NRA magazines have the 20% off coupons.


The Sunday paper has a flyer (every other week) that has a 25% off coupon.

A Google image search only found recent expired ones, I can scan and email (or post it here) if you need a current one.


----------



## Jimmy24

I've traded with Northern Tools for years. They are IMHO way ahead of Harbor Freight as far as quality goes and have MUCH more to offer.

They have as large a generator dept and power washer dept as anyone has. High quality stuff too. They have just a few stores compared to HF.

Having said that I have recently purchased 2 of the 6.5 hp motors that HF has been advertising for $99. It's a steal. It and a 110 amp alternator make for a heck of a battery charger and with the addition of a inverter it'll run about anything.

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex

Jimmy24 said:


> Having said that I have recently purchased 2 of the 6.5 hp motors that HF has been advertising for $99. It's a steal.


Replacement carbs are only $13 on ebay... pick up a couple. Replace all the rubber components just in case, have had bad luck with the crappy gas eating rubber parts. Even the rubber on the spark plug boot seems to disappear after just one year (but still runs fine)


----------



## rw65hdd

I understand the quality issue with H. F. but I found several things cheap and / or with coupons out of the paper. I have several of the free led flashlights picked up for free with coupon. Work great. I bought several bags of zip ties, boxes of rubber surgical style glove, solar powered motion detector light, fire starters, tarps. All with coupons, so very cheap. $1.99 for 100- 8 or 11 inch zip ties etc.
I picked up a cheap machete for $3.99 and it has held up very well. I really stuck my neck out and purchased one those flux core wire welders for around $100 and have used it with success for light repairs around the farm. Not a production unit but when I need it, it works well and they had all supplies for it at a decent price. I will agree Northern Tool has some higher quality stuff but don't write Harbor Freight off so fast. Always watch and understand you get what you pay for but sometimes it is good to have cheap stuff to use up. I had seen those knifes but never picked one up, maybe I will grab a couple just for beaters. Always use the coupons if you find them and watch for the free stuff coupons. I have picked up the flashlights, 25' measuring tapes, gloves, screw drivers sets, etc. all for free with a coupon.


----------



## vickers

rw65hdd said:


> I understand the quality issue with H. F. but I found several things cheap and / or with coupons out of the paper. I have several of the free led flashlights picked up for free with coupon. Work great. I bought several bags of zip ties, boxes of rubber surgical style glove, solar powered motion detector light, fire starters, tarps. All with coupons, so very cheap. $1.99 for 100- 8 or 11 inch zip ties etc.
> I picked up a cheap machete for $3.99 and it has held up very well. I really stuck my neck out and purchased one those flux core wire welders for around $100 and have used it with success for light repairs around the farm. Not a production unit but when I need it, it works well and they had all supplies for it at a decent price. I will agree Northern Tool has some higher quality stuff but don't write Harbor Freight off so fast. Always watch and understand you get what you pay for but sometimes it is good to have cheap stuff to use up. I had seen those knifes but never picked one up, maybe I will grab a couple just for beaters. Always use the coupons if you find them and watch for the free stuff coupons. I have picked up the flashlights, 25' measuring tapes, gloves, screw drivers sets, etc. all for free with a coupon.


Agree with your post. You just have to know what to expect. If you buy a HFT generator and expect it to be as quiet as a honda generator, you are going to be disappointed.


----------



## vickers

On a separate note, anyone a member of the Inside Track Club? Im wondering if its worth it. Its $29.99 a year but you get a $10 gift card, making it $19.99 a year. Are coupons worth it, or am i further ahead to use the 20% or 25% coupon on items?


----------



## Fn/Form

greaseman said:


> does anyone go to Northern Tool store?


I really like the fact internet orders can be shipped to your local Northern for free. They just stretch wrap it to the next pallet.

I saved money on both price and shipping for the Sceptre 5 gal water containers. They're way tougher than the problematic Aquatainers and such.


----------



## owntmeal

vickersja said:


> On a separate note, anyone a member of the Inside Track Club? Im wondering if its worth it. Its $29.99 a year but you get a $10 gift card, making it $19.99 a year. Are coupons worth it, or am i further ahead to use the 20% or 25% coupon on items?


I had one got some super deals


----------



## Meerkat

We have ordered from them a couple times, always satisfied. I think that's where we bought the greenhouse poly too. It really has held up compared to the other 4mil.


----------



## LincTex

rw65hdd said:


> I really stuck my neck out and purchased one those flux core wire welders for around $100 and have used it with success for light repairs around the farm. Not a production unit but when I need it, it works well


I bought an AC/DC welder called the ARC-180... I think.

Had it 8 years now.... I use the CRAP out of that thing!!! I am really surprised I haven't melted the guts out of it. It works flawlessly (if you realize it won't really put out 180 amps). I use it for all my 3/16" and under (thickness) projects. It's one of the handiest machines I ever bought from there.


----------



## rf197

Harbor Freight; if shopped correctly, has some good deals. Granted most tools you would use frequently are not of the highest quality but for tools that are only used on occasion it is a no-brainer.


----------



## Dakine

I just got a 3/4hp 16 speed drill press at HF. I was looking at the bench top model, then when I got to the store I realized the floor stand model was only $10 more, SCORE!!!

Regular price is $299. Sale price $239 - 20% email coupon, + $49.99 for 2 year extended warranty (I can do straight exchange at the store, no shipping!) + sales tax = $260 out the door. 

I compared to Sears Craftsman and chose this one, more powerful motor, same beefs on the customer reviews, and both had relatively few big complaints, and if I need to do exchange, there are several HF stores nearby.


----------



## Coastal

Keep buying all this Chinese crap and wonder why your country is on the brink of collapse. Great deal today.... Not so great for the long term health of North America. We have Princess Auto in Canada, same sort of deal, crazy deals yes, very tempting for sure, but when the $8 6" C-clamp bends in half as you try to tighten it, you realize why. No more Chinese junk tools for me.

Buy North American or European. 

My latest real tools:


----------



## PrepN4Good

Coastal said:


> Keep buying all this Chinese crap and wonder why your country is on the brink of collapse... Buy North American or European.


Good point, Coastal. :usaflag: :canflag: You get what you pay for...in more ways than one.


----------



## Navajo

The knife in the 1st post, 
My nephew got on for a Christmas present, I had to take it apart and since the blade isn't full tang, just attached to the handle with a bolt right behind the tang....I took it apart and used massive amounts of JB Weld to attach it and try to make the connection more secure.

Kid uses it for fun and all kinds of play stuff... OK knife, hold an edge some what...Not a knife for survival use or for serious backpacking even...but for ga5rdening, and rough ranch work and just fun...it works just fine. And for kids that want a Rambo knife that you won't fell bad if they ruin it while playing...It fits the bill


----------



## Dakine

Coastal said:


> Keep buying all this Chinese crap and wonder why your country is on the brink of collapse. Great deal today.... Not so great for the long term health of North America. We have Princess Auto in Canada, same sort of deal, crazy deals yes, very tempting for sure, but when the $8 6" C-clamp bends in half as you try to tighten it, you realize why. No more Chinese junk tools for me.
> 
> Buy North American or European.
> 
> My latest real tools:


That's a really loaded statement.

In the 40's and 50's someone could go to school, graduate, and get a job in an entry level position and work their way up. Going to college actually meant something (other than accumulating perhaps a 1/4M of debt which can not be disposed of = instant slave) and things went downhill from there.

Today is the reality. Yeah, I could spend $600 on an axe from MBB or I could buy a HF drill press, I could get an entire roll of woven roving and I would get a gas mask for S&G, and then somewhere in there I'll carve out another $20 bucks and pick up an axe at Lowe's.

does the tool do the job? yes? ship it!

bending C clamps in half, yeah... ok.


----------



## Navajo

I looked up what MBB was...oh my goodness...

http://www.millerbrosblades.com/Items_For_Sale.html

talk about a scam...why pay those kinds of prices..

That is for people who likely would never use toys like that and just collect dust on a wall to boost there egos for friends...

I could outfit my family with quality gear that does the same thing and have change left over.


----------



## Coastal

Dakine said:


> bending C clamps in half, yeah... ok.


Do I need to drag the bent C-clamp out of the scrap steel pile?



Edit:

Here it is, one communist C-Clamp fail.


----------



## Coastal

Navajo said:


> I looked up what MBB was...oh my goodness...
> 
> http://www.millerbrosblades.com/Items_For_Sale.html
> 
> talk about a scam...why pay those kinds of prices..
> 
> That is for people who likely would never use toys like that and just collect dust on a wall to boost there egos for friends...
> 
> I could outfit my family with quality gear that does the same thing and have change left over.


Ya that's crazy expensive. A Gransfor Bruk Axe is $100-$180. Or you could get a chinese POS for $30. My small GB axe came so sharp you could shave with it.


----------



## Dakine

Coastal said:


> Do I need to drag the bent C-clamp out of the scrap steel pile?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here it is, one communist C-Clamp fail.


well, I cant tell how much it's bent but I agree completely you definitely busted the shit out of that!


----------



## Dakine

Coastal said:


> Ya that's crazy expensive. A Gransfor Bruk Axe is $100-$180. Or you could get a chinese POS for $30. My small GB axe came so sharp you could shave with it.


as much as they cost, I really do want to get one of the MBB knives, I think the M-8 was the one I was looking at most recently. My comparison of what I could buy was based on those prices.

I haven't heard of GB axes before but I'll take a look.


----------



## Coastal

Dakine said:


> well, I cant tell how much it's bent but I agree completely you definitely busted the shit out of that!


It started stretching where the crack is so the back of it was almost V shaped. Then it just gave up. lol


----------



## Coastal

Dakine said:


> as much as they cost, I really do want to get one of the MBB knives, I think the M-8 was the one I was looking at most recently. My comparison of what I could buy was based on those prices.
> 
> I haven't heard of GB axes before but I'll take a look.


GB are pretty much the top of the chain for axes, hand made in Sweden. There are a few smaller boutique forges around that make incredible axes, but value is great with the GB. Also Hultafors is a comparable brand to GB, also and old swedish forge.


----------



## PopPop

No Chinese made BS tools for me. Saving a few bucks and forfeiting any semblance of quality does not sound wise to me. Sending dollars to a country that is actively building ICBMs and Aircraft Carriers to be used against us or our friends, well that is just stupid.
The HF $8 survival knives make great novelty gifts, they are not serious tools.
The GB axes are top shelf, every woodsman should have at least one in his lifetime. I have 3 and plans for 2 more.


----------



## abeljimenez

My friend had one of those knives. It was really sturdy and held an edge well. He liked that knife. Though I think it came with a cheap nylon sheath. One day we went on a trip and he lost it. Sad day for him, but not really because it was only around 8 dollars. 


Sent from iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

I bought this knife about 3 years ago...NOT because it is a great knife. But because it is a cheap hunk of steel. Mine has served at a tarp stake, I have beat on it to loosen a cheap lock and I have dug with it. Harbor Freight is a great place to buy stuff, IF you just use the items now and then, Not for a person that uses them daily om the job.

Chinese....yes. But I always ask myself: Where did my coffee, banana's, vanilla, most of my spices..and oh yes...the keyboard I am typing on come from? HB's stuff is...what it is.

Jack


----------



## abeljimenez

Have you had a problem with that knife? I was considering to buy it. But because it isn't full tang it worries me. I tent to abuse my knives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## PopPop

abeljimenez said:


> Have you had a problem with that knife? I was considering to buy it. But because it isn't full tang it worries me. I tent to abuse my knives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I bought the Harbor Freight Survival knives (4 of them) as gag gifts for my boys. They all failed while batoning wood on the first outing. If you want a good knife on the cheap get a Mora Companion for about $15.


----------

